# Partage fichier Pc windows 7 et Mac



## haelwennlais (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir;

Mon homme a fait l'acquisition d'un pc portable avec windows 7 mais je n'y comprend rien.

Comment fait-on pour partager nos fichiers ?

Je suis en ethernet sur la neuf box et lui est en wifi.

merci


----------



## ntx (4 Janvier 2012)

Côté Mac, cela se passe dans Préférences système > Partage > Partage de fichiers


----------



## haelwennlais (4 Janvier 2012)

merci de ta réponse. En fait j'avais déjà fait cette manipe. Sur l'ancien pc  on se voyait sans problème.

C'est vraiment sur windows 7 que je comprend rien. Ptet il faut que je demande sur un forum windows ?


----------



## pulsaracat (4 Janvier 2012)

Si tu veux partager les fichiers qui sont sur le mac et uniquement ceux ci, c'est tres simple (enfin je veux dire simple façon windows...)
D'abord, il faut comme dit précédemment activer le partage de fichier sur le mac.
Ensuite, sur le PC, tu vas dans le menu demarer, tu cliques sur "mon ordinateur" ou "ordinateur" je sais plus exactement, une fenètre s'ouvre, dans le volet gauche de la fenetre il y a un icone "reseau" tu cliques dessus et c'est tout, tu devrais voir apparaitre tous les ordis du réseau. double clic sur l'icone du mac et le tour est joué
Chez moi ça marche comme ça en tout cas...

par contre si tu veux partager les fichiers qui sont sur le PC c'est un peu plus compliqué
Il ne faut pas se servir de l'utilitaire "groupe résidentiel", ce n'est pas compatible mac (ou alors j'ai pas tout compris, il faut dire que je n'arrive toujours pas a saisir le langage microsoftien, bien qu'ils aien fait des progrès quand même, il faut le reconnaitre...)
J'y suis arrivé mais je ne sais plus comment...


----------



## haelwennlais (4 Janvier 2012)

lol ok je vais essayer, j'ai cru comprendre que leur "groupe résidentiel" c'était uniquement entre pc win 7 moi aussi.


EDIT : je viens de regarder il n'y a rien qui apparaît dans Afficher les ordinateurs.


----------



## pulsaracat (4 Janvier 2012)

je sèche un peu là..
jette un coup d'oeil là a tout hasard :
http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-FR/windows7/View-and-connect-to-available-wireless-networks

ou là
http://www.commentcamarche.net/contents/windows-7/creer-un-reseau-local


----------



## haelwennlais (4 Janvier 2012)

merci je vais continuer de chercher. 
Avec windows j'ai du mal à piger quand ils parlent de Réseau, pour eux c'est la connexion wifi le plus souvent, moi je cherche le réseau entre ordinateur et là je tombe sur leur "groupe résidentiel" pff


----------



## haelwennlais (5 Janvier 2012)

bsoir, j'ai lu tes 2 liens, mais mis à part leur connexion Groupe résidentiel qui se connecte entre ordi window7 je n'ai pas trouvé.

Sur le 2e lien à un moment donné ils parlent de brancher un cable de l'ordi sur la box, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas essayé avec les 2 ordis branchés en ethernet sur la box. Peut-être qu'un en wifi et l'autre en filaire çà ne fonctionne pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h22 ----------

ah voir juste le mac sur le pc, çà fonctionne pas non plus.


----------



## ciradis (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir
sur le mac as tu activé partage fichier via smb ?
Cordialement​


----------



## haelwennlais (6 Janvier 2012)

Dans Partage, la case Partage de fichiers est coché, il y a un voyant vert.
Que veux-tu dire par smb ?


----------



## ziommm (6 Janvier 2012)

Dans Partage > Partage de fichiers, tu cliques sur "Options", et là, tu as la possibilité d'activer le partage de fichier SMB. A ce moment là, le Mac devrait apparaitre dans l'onglet "Réseau" de l'explorateur Windows.

SMB, est un protocole de partage de fichier entre machines Windows, l'activer dans OSX rend justement le partage possible entre les 2 systèmes.


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Janvier 2012)

Après avoir activé le partage SMB et renseigné les dossiers partagés côté Mac (comme l'ont dit ziommm et ciradis) , sur le PC, si rien n'apparaît dans l'explorateur windows, il faut aller dans :
Centre réseau et partage---outils---connecter un lecteur réseau, puis taper \ \AdresseIPduMac.
En principe, on doit alors voir les ressources partagées du Mac. 
On peut tjs rêver....


----------



## ciradis (7 Janvier 2012)

alors ça donne quoi ?


----------



## haelwennlais (7 Janvier 2012)

Merci, désolée je n'ai pas pu revenir avant.

Ca fonctionne le mac apparaît mais il me demande un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe.
Ils correspondent à quoi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------

ah ben non j'ai trouvé c'était ceux de ma session mac.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## ntx (8 Janvier 2012)

haelwennlais a dit:


> Ca fonctionne le mac apparaît mais il me demande un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe.
> Ils correspondent à quoi ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------
> ah ben non j'ai trouvé c'était ceux de ma session mac.


Quand tu te connectes via Samba sur un PC Windows, il est aussi sensé te demander le user et le mot de passe d'une session Windows. :rateau:


----------

